# New Outback 2011- 210Rs



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

After a false start with our line on a 2011-210RS, I'll be finally picking up the new trailer tomorrow.









In early April we put in an order with a dealer and in the 3rd week of May were informed that our trailers build date would be mid-July - a couple of weeks after our big July 1st camping trip.







The dealer was as disappointed in the delivery time as us and offered us a full refund on our deposit. Within the hour, I called Marci at Lakeshore and by that evening had secured the exact same model 2011-210RS with an end of May build date. I added on the 4 way Equalizer WD hitch and a powered trailer tongue jack to celebrate







.

Here it is a little over 2-1/2 weeks from that day and I will be meeting the driver tomorrow to do the hand off.







As many people have said, and I can vouch for based on my experience, Marci at Lakeshore is one of the top _'go to'_ people for an Outback.









Now I have an 700 mile drive







back home to test out the Equalizer WD hitch.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations... I can't wait for my 250 to come in.

that is a long first trip with it, but I am sure everything will go smoothly. post pics when you get it


----------



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Congrats. I picked up my 210RS today at Leo's in Maryland. Leo's did a great job on prep and the detailed walk through. I used a PDI checklist from a friend which helped me remember to check everything. However, Leo's tech rep was EXCELLENT and told me lots of stuff particular to the Outbacks to be aware of. I opted for the electric tongue jack and had them install the Equalizer WDH and Sway control. I took it easy on the way home getting a feel for it on the 35 mile ride. It tracked well and stopped fine. Yes, that is a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee (V8/tow pkg) towing it. Even with a 4inch lift, HD shocks and 32 inch tires the trailer dwarfs the Jeep. I can’t wait to camp it!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Marci is awesome - very nice and great prices on campers. Tell her that the Collins family from Texas said hello when you go to pick it up!

-CC


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats!!! seems like the factories are behind in production this year, lakeshore must by more then most as it seems thats where everybody is buying. Have a great summer!!


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

We have had the trailer for a while and we have enjoyed 12 nights camping so far. I drove the 1,100 km (700 miles) and picked up the trailer in Minot, ND. I spent a nigh in Minot, met the driver at noon on Friday and was back in Calgary by 1:30am Saturday morning. The 4 way Equalizer hitch was great - I had cross winds and big semis go by me and felt very little sway at all.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new 210RS... We just did a 8 night 1500 mile trip with ours and it was great. Biggest "little" trailer around.... Enjoy.

Jim


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, we also bought ours from Marci at Lakeshore rv, couldnt be happier, happy camping!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer







We also purchased from Marci and it was a great transaction.


----------

